

Rethinking the new Yahoo.com - HugoDias
https://medium.com/design-ux/4a08074951d7

======
libovness
Designs look sharp as expected. I think the full-browser width thing makes a
big first impression and then gets tiresome. Was super cool when Bing came out
with it and MySpace looked good, but as described in this post, but it's done
nothing to keep me coming back.

Would prefer this page over the real 'new Yahoo' of course, but needs to be
more functional than just beautiful.

